# Fair and balanced???



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*We need to thank each and every one of these great guys and gals for the freedoms that we enjoy every day.*

*Do you always believe what you read in the press?*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Amen.


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

Bondbroker1,

Cute posting. Im trying to discover your point, though. I haven't seen any media slant that would demonze our individual soldiers in general. I think everyone knows these are American mom and dads, brothers and sisters raised in a great society which tolerates people of all races and faiths very much unlike the enemy we have engaged. 

What I have seen, though, is propaganda from our media which would attempt to closely associate the individual qualities of our troops in general with political policy. To me, these are two entirely different things and to attempt to co op the humanity of our soldiers who have given and endured so much in this hell hole is a slap in their collective faces. Not saying this is what your are implying with your post but it's out there. 

Chuck


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Great Post. It would be nice to see this on the evening news or any program about the iraq War.


----------

